# Air stone for goldfish?



## burgerchow

I've done every type of fish from Africans, amazons,arrowanas,all saltwater and reefs, but only thing ive never done is fancy goldfish. After my peacock mantis shrimp died ( after many years. Don't know why he died, maybe old age. He was about 8" long) was going to change my 55 bow front back to amazon tank like it was before with about 150 cardinal tetras, but my 5 year old saw some bubble eye goldfish at king eds and wanted them instead. (whew, what a relief, after seeing how much cardinals are currently going for now. $4 each? I paid only$1.50 each 6 years ago)
Anyhow, have the tank set up for goldfish now. Have 1 bubble eye, 3 Globe eye fantails and 1 lionhead.

Tank has 50 lbs of white rounded gravel, no heater, and just an eheim professional3 canister filter. 

My question is do I need an air stone to provide more oxygen for goldfish? Never had to use them before, but all the goldfish tanks I've seen in the stores have some kind of air stone. Because I don't have any water breaking the surface, just worried that they aren't getting enough oxygen in the water, as they seem to be gasping for air near the surface. 

By the way, to the forum mods, I was a member for years, but hadn't actually visited the site for quite some time, and couldn't sign on. Had to become a new member again?


----------



## jbyoung00008

Goldfish gulping at the surface is a sign of low oxygen. I just read an article on goldfish last night. Hook up the air pump. Dont let goldfish fool you. They are harder to keep than people think. They love to eat so good filtration is important. Do not overfeed them. They are quick to learn that if they stay near the front of the tank when they see people they will usually get fed. Other than that they can live for a long time if takin care of. Good luck with the goldfish!


----------



## Niffarious

Haha, I was the same way. I'd done everything under the sun as far as fishkeeping is concerned - and after moving again I finally decided to give into my love of fancy goldfish.

Anyway, goldfish are coldwater carp and love/require highly oxygenated water. If there is no water breaking the surface, and they are gasping, absolutely get an air pump set up. 

If they continue to gasp, you may want to treat them for flukes with something like PraziPro. It's mild, but very effective on flukes.


----------



## Niffarious

Oh, and apparently the forum had a meltdown some time ago, which is why you had to re-register. I was confused when I came back here after a hiatus as well.


----------



## Elle

Air pump. The more bubbles the better. They need heavy filtration and high oxygen levels. I would do a water test if it's a new setup and if they are still they're gasping and your levels are fine, consider a Prazi treatment.

Also, fancies are more delicate than regular goldfish and need slightly warmer temps, especially the really delicate ones like the bubble eye/celestials. I keep my tank at about 72F (22C) and they seem happiest at that temperature. Too cold and they are sluggish and don't thrive as well, too hot and they will suffer lack of oxygen and poor water quality.

Feed them lots of fresh veggies (lettuce, cucumber, zucchini, blanched shelled peas, and mine love orange halves) and high quality food and be careful not to overfeed and they will be great pets.

I love fancies, but they are definitely not as easy to keep as your basic comet goldfish.


----------



## burgerchow

thanks for your replies. Guess it's back to the fish store today for an air pump. Haven't used an air pump for about 15 years, threw them all out.


----------



## Niffarious

I used to have a box full of nothing but air pumps and hoses and bits. Threw all mine out too...and had to re-purchase for the goldfish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Or you can just have your spraybar/outlet at or just under the surface pointing slight up. Does pretty much the same thing as an airstone without the bubbles.


----------



## Niffarious

I have two powerful HOB filters on both my goldfish tanks that break the surface and most certainly aerate the water, and I still have pumps & air stones for them. It does make a difference.


----------



## Morainy

I've never kept goldfish so can't help you there, but I just want to mention that cardinals don't have to cost a lot of money, even these days. I got mine from Canadian Aquatics, where I think they were 12 for $20, and gorgeous. Currently, they're $2 each.


----------



## Nicole

I have goldfish and keep them without an air pump. I position the outflow of the filter so that it breaks the surface and the only time I see the goldfish coming up to the surface is to chase after my tweezers for food.


----------



## Sweetpea

Since this is a tank for your kids, whether or not the fish really need them, I'm sure your kids will enjoy watching the bubbles. I know I really did as a kid...especially if it's hooked up to some kind of ornament.


----------



## Rastapus

Airstones add oxygen by breaking the surface, same as filters do. The bubbles are more a cosmetic thing in the end so it is completely up to the look you want. In reference to the Cardinal Tetras, wild caught are cheaper in general, the more expensive ones are captive bred, hardier and more expensive.


----------



## Foxtail

I have an elite mini filter on my daughters tank. That thing blasts a lot of air and it's way quieter than an air pump, and they are only $14. It would add a bit of turbulence to the tank, dunno if you would want that or not.


----------



## burgerchow

Rastapus said:


> Airstones add oxygen by breaking the surface, same as filters do. The bubbles are more a cosmetic thing in the end so it is completely up to the look you want. In reference to the Cardinal Tetras, wild caught are cheaper in general, the more expensive ones are captive bred, hardier and more expensive.


Thanks for the info, Grant. I ended up getting a marineland led bubble ring which changes the colors of the bubbles rising to the surface. Kid and wife love it. I've been out of freshwater for a while and didn't realize that they were breeding cardinal tetras now. I guess the ones I saw were captive bred, therefore the higher price.


----------



## burgerchow

pic of my kids new goldfish tank








pic of my reef tank


----------



## Nicole

Is that a yellow goldfish or have I been living under a rock? o_o...


----------

